# Norwegian looking for job in Abu Dhabi



## AlexFlaa (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi,

I am a 32 year old Norwegian man currently looking for a job in Abu Dhabi. I still live in Norway and i am not quite sure were to start looking so i figured this forum might be a good place to start for some input. 

The reason i am looking for a job in Abu Dhabi is simply that me and my wife loves the city and wants to try living abroad. 

I have a masters degree in sociology and six years experience as a project manager, mainly in communication departments in organizations such as World wide fund for nature(WWF) and the private sector. At the moment am i working as project manager in a market and communications bureau in Oslo. 

I would prefer some kind of project manager job with a degree of creative responsibility. 

So my questions are:
1. Based on the information above, is it realistic to find decent jobs in Abu Dhabi?
2. Where do i begin my search?

Best regards
Alexander


----------



## nonoa (Jan 9, 2014)

We like to say nothing is impossible, and it all depends on who's looking. You can get a good idea of the job market by trawling some of the local job sites like jobs.abudhabi or bayt. 

Also, try looking through job posts on linkedin to see what's available in the private sector.

You'll get a good idea of what's available. All job applications across the UAE are submitted online, so you could do a lot of research from where you are.


----------

